# what to improve ?



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Just wanted to post a pic of a project ... and now I want to know what needs improvement ? I am working on underside , Post positioning , clearance issues etc . But it seems like the over all look needs some help ! I know I want to raise the front glass more and use clear glass for that but what else ? *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

well endowed passenger just saying


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Is that a Triumph TR-6 Dennis? It looks very cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks good to me!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*body*

what is it looks like a mustang front end.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

vickers83 said:


> Is that a Triumph TR-6 Dennis? It looks very cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Yep a TR6 

Bear :wave:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I think the front fender/wheel wells need dropped a little if you have the clearance and put a little curve into the hood between fenders. With that said......I LOVE IT, WHEN CAN I BUY SEVERAL? :thumbsup:











Please let me know when your selling them.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice job BS.Looks good.Id be interested in one.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Since this is a race car, creating a small raised windshield lip for wind deflection may eliminate the need for glass...RM


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks really good to me, only thing I would change is front end looks too wide and high compared to race car picture... Though that may be optical illusion because you are not looking straigh at it and it has high/wide flairs.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I dig those little Brittish racers! Do it!


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

The car looks really awesome! Did you use a 3D printer or carve it by hand? Perhaps I missed this, but what chassis is it for?


----------

